# possible chilean open??



## mati rubik (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm a speedcuber from Chile and I want to know how can I organize a competition in my country,
we have an (unofficial) Association really well organized. We already have done 2 unofficial competitions with great results and according to the WCA regulations.
We have raise money to invite a WCA Delegate to Chile, like it was done in Mexico previously. I want to know what is the next step in order to organize a competition, are there some that I'm missing?
I have to remark that at least we are 20 speedcubers ready to the competition and we expect that number increase in case of an official competition.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Mati

the folks from chilerubik.com contacted me, and it's pretty much all set 

by what Francisco told me, it's probably going to be March 27 and 28


----------



## Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Competition is official:

Santiago Open 2009 on March 28/29, 2009 in Santiago, Chile
February 23, 2009 - 23:51 — Bob Burton
The Santiago Open 2009 will take place on March 28/29, 2009 in Santiago, Chile. Check out the Santiago Open 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SantiagoOpen2009

http://www.santiagoopen2009.110mb.com/


----------



## blade740 (Feb 24, 2009)

Excellent. This is how everyone should go about getting competitions in their area. You seem to be very organized and well planned. I hope your competition goes well and hope to see someone take all the SAR's from Pedro, maybe.  Have fun.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 24, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Excellent. This is how everyone should go about getting competitions in their area. You seem to be very organized and well planned. *I hope your competition goes well and hope to see someone take all the SAR's from Pedro, maybe.*  Have fun.



I'm practicing to keep my SARs  and to get them lower, of course
(and get 2x2 and 4x4, which I used to have)

but by what they told me, I don't need to worry, at least not in the competition


----------



## Bryan (Feb 24, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Excellent. This is how everyone should go about getting competitions in their area.



Agreed. You can sit there and wish forever, but if you actually put a little bit of work into it, you can have it happen. I just wish more people knew how easy it can be to have a competition.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Feb 25, 2009)

Great news!!! excellent!! my times are anything less great but i`m very pleased to have this competition in my city!! thanks a lot to chilerubik.com and Pedro Santos for make this possible!!!!!!


----------

